# Flying when pregnant after IVF



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello
Hope this is the right place to ask,I thought a midwife would know! 

I'm in the stages of booking fertility treatment with a frozen embryo transfer in March, April or May of next year. I had planned to spend 3 weeks in North America in late June early July and was just about to book flights and am now having second thoughts! Should I fly when so early pregnant (it's a 9 hr flight) - also the IVF I believe does have a higher risk of miscarriage and I do have PCOS.

Thank you


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

there are many different thoughts on flying, it is totally a personal decision as I'm sure you are aware. Look up on the internet and read the pro's and cons. See what you think and send me another message if you need help to decide.

Personally, I would be happy to fly but I know that there are others that would wait longer.

Sorry I can't give you a definitive answer

Take care x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Oink, I'll do a bit of research and let you know!


----------

